# My Hit-and-Miss Videos



## rudydubya (Apr 3, 2009)

Below is a short video of my upshur hit-and-miss running. She gets just barely warm after running for several minutes on Coleman camp fuel mixed with a little WD-40 for lubrication. Haven't tried an endurance run yet.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiDlZ9rubgg[/ame]

I've also included a _*longer*_ version below of some earlier runs without a governor and a longer clip of the hit-and-miss. Be forewarned though, this video is almost 4 minutes long and several viewers have reported falling asleep on their keyboard before it was finished. I debated including this longer version here because of concern for your safety. ;D There's also an annoying intrusive hand that keeps wanting to adjust the mixture and throttle.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PG9Fa4SNso[/ame]

Hope you enjoy watching it run as much as I do.
Rudy


----------



## chipstractor (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice runner! I noticed the clamp in the picture, they come in handy!


----------



## Speedy (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice engine.
IMO the 4 min video was not long enough.
I can watch gas engines all day


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 3, 2009)

Great video,great model.
Ernie J


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 4, 2009)

chipstractor  said:
			
		

> Very nice runner! I noticed the clamp in the picture, they come in handy!



They do indeed. The plywood tried to slide off the workbench every time I pushed on the flywheel to get it started.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay---Now I'm excited. Very nice. Where do I get the plans? I have built as many steam engines as I want.--Now I'm ready for an internal combustion engine.---Brian


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Okay---Now I'm excited. Very nice. Where do I get the plans? I have built as many steam engines as I want.--Now I'm ready for an internal combustion engine.---Brian


Brian, the plans are at http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/ I sent you a PM. Rudy


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 4, 2009)

Rudydubya---Yhank you very much.---Brian


----------



## gmac (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian;
I bought Drawing Set #1 (Farm Type Engines) and Drawing Set #4 (Opposed Twin) from Helen. She replies quickly to e-mails, I simplified things by just sending US cash in the mail rather than money orders, US bank cheques etc. The Farm Engine set is a bargain since so many variants of engine are outlined. All drawings are on 8.5 x 11 in. sheets and are hand drawn by Hamilton. The designs are straight forward and optional construction methods are shown. There is a fair amount of commonality of parts and design amongst Hamilton's engines so it would be easy to batch build a range of engines. Basic electrical systems and spark plug drawings are included. The designs also lend themselves to styling re-designs or wholesale changes.

If you are interested in the opposed twin, MEB (http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/) published CAD drawing sets for this engine. I haven't seen those drawings so can't comment on the difference between the two packages. 

I for one hope to see more of your work here - great training for us noobies!

Cheers from western Canada,
Garry


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 5, 2009)

Three that my Retired Machinist Friend built, Cedic Robicheaux, the middle is a Rudy K, the other not sure but the larger on is built from scrap, also have it on Video when I can figure how to post that will do so, have fun, Lathe Nut


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a short shot of the two of the machines that my friend the long time machinist made, will post later the large one running and the other one that he made from a single cylinder air compressor, to be good, some day, thanks Credic for the show, Lathe Nut


----------

